# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  SERVER STATUS - USE Panel V 2.3.0.4 - Upgrade/Installation/Support Server Problems

## mohamed73

Anyone who was experiencing the panel hanging on update, please try the  new panel v02.03.00.04 and see if the issue is resolved, fingers crossed     4shared 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  mediafire *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  depositfiles
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   terafile 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
DHLT Files - Samsung Fast Code Calc Tables 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   1. Uninstall *ALL* previous versions, you *MUST* uninstall HWK Suite *BEFORE* trying to uninstall HWK Support Suite Setup. 2. Install UFSx Support Suite Setup 3. Connect your UFSx+HWK before running the UFSx Control Panel 4. Run UFSx Control Panel 5. Switch to the "Hardware" Tab 6.  If you only have one UFSx connected it will be selected, if more than  one, select the check box next to the required UFSx.  You can click "Scan Boxes" to refresh the list if you have connected further boxes since opening the Control Panel 7. Click "Check Box" 8. Click "Update Box" 9. Click "Check Box" - Make sure "Box Status" = "True" or "Bad Software" and "Server Status" = "Support Ok", before proceeding 10. Switch to the "Software" Tab 11. Amend "Application Install Path" and/or "Nokia Install Path", if required. 12. Click "Check Server" 13. Click "Install" 14. If you have more than 1 UFSx+HWK run steps 5-13 for each UFSx+HWK (*NOTE:  You must install something at step 13*)   How to install same UFSx+HWK to 2nd PC. 
Same as above and you must complete ALL steps.   How to add further UFSx+HWK after initial install. 
Steps 4-13 as above   DHLT Files
Should be extracted and installed too:-
C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT for 32bit PCs
C:\Program Files (x86)\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT for 64bit PCs  
Odia.

----------


## seffari

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك
انا شخصيا صرت اتخوف من هذه التحديثات 
بعدالمعاناةالتى اراها عند الكثيرين
لن احدث الا مضطرا
-

----------


## mohamed73

انا  واحد من هؤلاء حبيبي
ولكن بعد هد التحديت 
انحلت المشكلة والحمد لله

----------


## راشدمحمد

> انا  واحد من هؤلاء حبيبي
> ولكن بعد هد التحديت 
> انحلت المشكلة والحمد لله

 اذن اتوكل على الله-انا اعمل بالتحديث2.3.0.2-اعمل به بتلات حواسيب واذا قمت بالتحديث لابد ان احدثهم الثلاثة يوم والثانى اعمل تحديث لواحد وحتى واحد منهم به 2هاردسك كل واحد بوندوز(احتياطى) وليس هناك اضافة تذكر فى التحديث-اذا لاضافة اللغات ليست مشكلة

----------


## bouhelal

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك

----------

